# New N Scale Member.



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello there, I found this forum tonight, looks like a nice friendly place to spend some time.

My name is Dave, I am an Aussie, N scale fanatic, at the moment I am building a 13ft6in x 2ft10in freelance layout, layout name is the same as my user name Eureka Springs, no where in particular but I am sure there may be a place somewhere in the World with the same name.
I am modelling a 1960s era setup, love both diesel and steam, locos are mainly US types but I also run a few Japanese steam loco's, my two favorites being two 0-6-6-0 Baldwin articulateds, I guess that is one of the benifits of freelance, you can run what you like.
Not involved with DCC and quite happy with DC, not interested in the whys and wherefores of either, to each his/her own, I do have sound effects on my layout as well as ambient railway industrial and nature sounds.

Will post pics soon, nothing fantastic but a whole lot of fun to build and use.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome!

Eureka Springs is a cool name to have for your layout... Apparently there is a place in the world called that, it is a city in Arkansas, United States, LOL...

Freelancing is fun and is definatly what I will be practicing when I make my layout... In my opinion, there are way too many good things left out when you make your theme to specific... Anyways, I can not wait to see some pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice to meet you Dave. I look forward to your pictures. Fun is what model railroading is about, so I'm glad to hear you're having a whole lot of it!


----------



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello There and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Dave,
I would not be surprised if there is a town in Colorado by that name.
Just wondering why you chose n scale? I like it because of the size and my lack of space.

Jeff


----------



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

alfalfa said:


> Welcome Dave,
> I would not be surprised if there is a town in Colorado by that name.
> Just wondering why you chose n scale? I like it because of the size and my lack of space.
> 
> Jeff


Hi Jeff and thanks for the reply, I chose N Scale because of limited space but over time decided to build a small shed in my backyard, I had some space left over and made two further additions to the layout, I guess in one way it has become a bit of a hotch potch because of this but hey it was nice to make it a little bigger.
I have to say I also like the look of N Scale, no offence here but after looking at my tains larger scales look a little out of whack, I have a Mate with an HO empire, seems all the problems with derailments etc occur with the larger scales just as they do with N, I am more than pleased with my choice.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

alfalfa said:


> I would not be surprised if there is a town in Colorado by that name.


And one in California as well... Eureka, that is.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

eurekasprings said:


> Hi Jeff and thanks for the reply, I chose N Scale because of limited space but over time decided to build a small shed in my backyard, I had some space left over and made two further additions to the layout, I guess in one way it has become a bit of a hotch potch because of this but hey it was nice to make it a little bigger.
> I have to say I also like the look of N Scale, no offence here but after looking at my tains larger scales look a little out of whack, I have a Mate with an HO empire, seems all the problems with derailments etc occur with the larger scales just as they do with N, I am more than pleased with my choice.


So your layout is in the shed?
If so, that is cool and new to me. :thumbsup:
No offence here either. I just love n scale. It may have to do with my eyesite. For model RR's they just look right to me.


----------

